# My "O" fosters, the first batch of 2014



## Venusworld21

The shelter has a mom and her two 1-week-old kittens who need fostering. I'll be picking them up in a few hours. I don't know boys/girls or colors or anything yet, but I will be needing a few "O" names for them. 


Photos to follow when I pick them up.


----------



## annegirl

Oscar, Olivia, Orla, Ophelia, Owen, Good luck with the new batch.


----------



## Venusworld21

Okay, the babies are here. Mom is a shorthaired black and white tuxedo. Baby # 1 is a solid black male. Baby #2 is an almost solid black tortoiseshell female. 

I like Ostara (pagan/wiccan name for the spring equinox, which is tomorrow) for the little girl.

I need a "queen" name (doesn't have to start with O) for mom and an "O" name for the little boy.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Orla means Golden Queen. It is Irish/Celtic in origin.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsAmberLynn

Onyx for the boy,


----------



## Heather72754

...or Oberon


----------



## Greenport ferals

Let's see the tuxedo Mom!


----------



## Venusworld21

Orla and Onyx. Perfect! They're all named now!


----------



## spirite

Pictures when you can! Can't wait to see the Os!


----------



## Venusworld21

Not the greatest pics. Will add more later, once I get some better ones.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mama's Pretty! And wee little kits! It's going to be fun watching your updates on this little family!


----------



## Jetlaya67

I like Osiris! They are so cute, btw!


----------



## Venusworld21

I've already had an Osiris, back before I started naming them after letters. He was a longhaired orange and white guy.


----------



## spirite

Awwww, tiny little blobs of black fur, and a sleepy black and white mama!

Maybe it's just the angle of the photos, but in the second pic, one kitten looks quite a big bigger than the other. Is there really such a size difference?


----------



## Astarael

Olivia and Ophelia.. <3 I had two very special rats named that, and they were referred to as the "O's" or O&O.  
Orla, Oliver, Oswald, Ozwin, Oscar,


----------



## Marcia

This baby season is fun for me. I used to never pay attention to these threads but now that I are a foster mom my ears perk up when I hear babies cry!! We have two more cats at the shelter that are very pregnant and due any moment. I was hoping to foster one of my favorite cats that turned up pregnant but sadly her 2 kittens were not viable and were dead for awhile before they surgically removed them. She is now very, very sick. They removed the dead kittens and she was riddled with infection. I really hope she recovers. She was one of my special cases in the cage room.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia I sure hope she makes it...
Thats so sad that it was realized maybe to late, that the kittens in her were gone...
Hugs and Prayers for this little girl and you.
Sharon


----------



## gizmothecat

Squeeeeeeeeessssssssssss


----------



## Venusworld21

I weighed them last night. Little boy Onyx is 8.75 ounces. Little girl Ostara is 7.25 ounces, so he is 1.5 ounces bigger than her, but both seem strong and are eating and moving about well, so I'm not worried about that at the moment. As long as they both gain, I'm happy. 

They're just at the age where they're starting to "play." (Take a swipe at brother and rolls over on her back from 4 inches away, lol). It's very cute...I may try to get a video of it in a few more days. 

Both their eyes are open now and they're starting to experiment with their limbs, so I'd put them at 2 weeks, not 1. 

Mom Orla is extremely friendly. It's hard to get a picture of her where her face isn't pressed up against the camera. I'll try to get better photos tonight.


----------



## CatMonkeys

Oh how sweet! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Venusworld21

I was out of town this weekend and just got home tonight. Little ones are so big in just a few days! They are walking (well, staggering like little drunks) around their crate. Pictures tomorrow.  Onyx still looks bigger than Ostara, but she seems to be gaining weight as well, so I'm still not worried. Mom Orla is a very good mama kitty and is taking excellent care of the littles.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Looking forward to more pictures! Glad the little family is doing so well!


----------



## Venusworld21

Babies!

























































And mama:


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Awwww...More Adorable Babies!!
Poor Mama is like "Please stop flashing me with your camera!"


----------



## Venusworld21

She wouldn't stay more than 6 inches away from me for more than about 6 seconds. She's VERY friendly!  Loves attention


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! My Precious is like that! I don't know how many pictures I've taken of just a kitty nose!


----------



## Jetlaya67

They are adorable!!!  does one of the babies have an orange stripe on his nose or was it the light?


----------



## Venusworld21

That's Ostara, the tortoiseshell. Yep, that's an orange stripe on her nose. She's got small flecks of orange in her fur too, but she looks mostly black at first glance. She's very pretty.


----------



## spirite

Oh they are so adorable!! I love that stripe on Ostara's nose. The picture where she's meowing (or at least, her mouth is wide open) is just so cute!!


----------



## Venusworld21

I think she was trying to hiss at the big scary hand-thing reaching into her crate, lol. But then I gave her some scratches and she decided that hands are actually wonderful things. They'll probably bust out of their crate in another week or so....they're pretty mobile already.


----------



## Heather72754

They are so adorable!!! :heart


----------



## Venusworld21

The babies came out to play today while I changed out their bedding. They've decided they like being out and are now trying to climb the cardboard "gate" of their enclosure. They'll probably break out before next weekend. They're so big already! 

Sister Ostara








Brother Onyx








Sister Ostara








Mama Orla








Onyx








Ostara








Family shot








Mama


----------



## Jetlaya67

How adorable! Rolly Polly babies. Mama is so sweet!


----------



## Venusworld21

Onyx just tipped over to 1 lb today. Ostara is a little behind him at 14 ounces, but gaining weight steadily and hitting all the same milestones.


----------



## spirite

These pics get a huge squeeeeeeee!!!!!! 

Such a sweet family!


----------



## Venusworld21

Ostara is up to 1 lb 2 oz. Onyx is at 1 lb 4 oz. They haven't gained much lately but did have a big growth spurt and look like kittens instead of fuzzballs with legs. Will have to get updated pictures soon.

Ostara ate baby food off a spoon last night--she has figured out that stuff besides mom tastes good. Onyx isn't interested yet, but I'm sure he'll catch on. They've also started taking an interest in the litter box. Big changes for them in the next week or so--and they'll be able to start venturing into the house.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh Yes! Some updated pictures please!


----------



## wallycat

Marcia, so sorry about the sick kitty.

And oh dear, your "O" family is amazingly pretty! Mamma kitty looks like she may have some siamese. SO SWEET. Can't wait for more pix.


----------



## Venusworld21

Long overdue baby photos 

They are 6 weeks old now. The people who adopted Iris, one of my fosters from last year, contacted me and said they are wanting to get a second kitty. They came out yesterday and loved Onyx. So he will be going to them once he is 8 weeks old and officially up for adoption. Woohoo!

























































Mama Orla says *squish!*


----------



## Jetlaya67

They are getting so big! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Venusworld21

Onyx is about 1 lb 11 oz as of yesterday and Ostara is right behind him at 1 lb 9 oz.  They are over 3/4 of the way to "adoptable" weight (2 lbs). So big! And yet so small still, especially now that they're running around in the house next to my 15-17 lb kitties, hehehe.


----------



## spirite

Gah, they're so adorable!!! And they've certainly got plenty of toys there! I love the pics of mama sitting right by them.


----------



## wallycat

OMG. SO cute!
I'm almost afraid to ask where in WA you are :idea:
The little girl looks so cute!! Well, they all do....who can pick!!??!!


----------



## Venusworld21

I'm in Lacey, just a little bit north of Olympia. These guys all belong to Joint Animal Services, which is the animal shelter for Thurston county. The shelter itself is located in Olympia. 

Spirite, they had just knocked over our cats' toy bin.  Mama Orla loves catnip, apparently. She went headfirst into the box and didn't come up for air until the toys were strewn across the floor. Each of our five permanent kitties gets their own xmas stocking each year, so we have something of a hoard of cat toys here.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh they are all so cute and cuddly looking! Mama Orla looks very sleek and shiny!


----------



## spirite

Venusworld21 said:


> Spirite, they had just knocked over our cats' toy bin.  Mama Orla loves catnip, apparently. She went headfirst into the box and didn't come up for air until the toys were strewn across the floor.


LOL! So I guess that pic where she's staring very intently at the toys would be right before she went into the box? Whenever my former stray, Mr. Casper, comes in, he makes a beeline for the basket of toys and either turns it sideways or pulls all the catnip toys out one by one.


----------



## Venusworld21

Got the cutest photo EVER! The way she is posed in this photo...she has a heart on her face. A tiny orange heart. I love it! 










Brother Onyx is getting big. He will be going to his new home this weekend.


----------



## spirite

Oh my gosh, that little heart is SO cute! And she's already got such a cute face. 

Aw, Onyx has found a home? Congrats! He's a cutie pie.


----------



## Venusworld21

Yep, the people who adopted Iris (a foster kitten from last year) came back looking for a friend for her and they met these two last weekend and have decided to adopt Onyx.


----------



## spirite

Oh, duh! I just went back to look at earlier pics of Onyx and Ostara (I see the little heart in one of them!) and saw that he'd been spoken for. I hope little Ostara finds a home soon too. 

Meanwhile, how great that an adopter came back for another of your foster kitties! There's proof if anyone needed it that you're doing a wonderful job fostering.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Squeeee! Ostara is Such a Cutie and she has a special heart marking as well as that cute little orange stripe on her nose!
So Happy Onyx will have a wonderful home!


----------



## Jetlaya67

They are so adorable.


----------



## jusjim

Venusworld21 said:


> Okay, the babies are here. Mom is a shorthaired black and white tuxedo. Baby # 1 is a solid black male. Baby #2 is an almost solid black tortoiseshell female.
> 
> I like Ostara (pagan/wiccan name for the spring equinox, which is tomorrow) for the little girl.
> 
> I need a "queen" name (doesn't have to start with O) for mom and an "O" name for the little boy.


I like Ostara and it can alwas be shortened to Tara ("The Harp That Once in Tara's Halls...").


----------



## Krista2882

I love Ostara's coloring! So pretty!


----------



## Venusworld21

Onyx went to his new, forever home this morning. They are very excited to have him.  Ostara is right on the cusp of the 2 lb mark. I may have a family friend interested in adopting her, but if not, she will go back to the shelter next weekend to go up for adoption. Mama Orla will be staying here at least 2 more weeks to get her milk dried up before she goes up for adoption as well. It's a big weekend for their little family.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Venus, Sure hope the family friend takes Ostara! She's such a Cutie!
And YAY for Onyx boy! I hope he'll be a very happy kitty! 
Sharon


----------



## Venusworld21

Ostara's possible home didn't work out (they lost their family cat of 9 years in April and after a week of consideration decided that they are not yet ready for another cat in their lives), so she went back to the shelter yesterday. She should make it up into the adoption room today and in all honesty will probably be adopted out today as well.  

Orla now gets some baby-free time and is settling into the household well (my five permanent cats plus private fosters Jingles and Jangles). She'll hang out here for another 1-2 weeks while her milk dries up and then go up for adoption at the shelter.


----------



## Venusworld21

Mama Orla is now ready for her forever home. She will be going back to the shelter tomorrow and hopefully making it into the adoption room for Saturday, their busiest day of the week. She could be in her forever home as early as next week!  Good luck, Mama! (I will be stopping by the shelter to check on her and verify that she does indeed get a home.)


----------



## spirite

Aww, good luck to both Ostara and Orla!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Venus, I'm keeping All Paws Crossed, that Mama Orla, and Ostara finds their forever homes quickly!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Good luck O-Team! You will be treasures to your new furever homes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21

Mama Orla will be coming back this week. While she was in the adoption room, they noticed she had yucky teeth and needed a dental. While she is under for the dental, they will get her spayed too. Rather than have her spend 2 weeks in the very full shelter (4th of July overload) they asked if she could come back here to recuperate. I said of course she can!  Her surgeries are scheduled for Monday and she'll probably be back here Tuesday. I'll advertise for her while she is here, so perhaps she can go straight to her forever home instead of back to the shelter once she's healed up.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Aw...poor Mama Orla, but she should even feel better after a good tooth cleaning, I'm happy she'll be back in your care, afterwards!!
It would be wonderful, if she found her forever home...before she goes back to the shelter!


----------



## spirite

It's great that the shelter is watching out for her - and despite what a great mommy she was, it's also great that she'll be spayed. I'm sure she'll be so happy to be back at your place! I hope she recovers quickly and will cross my fingers that she finds a home before she leaves!

Is there any word on Ostara? I think there was a possible family last time I checked?


----------



## Venusworld21

The possible family for Ostara didn't end up working out, so she went back to the shelter and was adopted a few hours later. She didn't last long in the adoption room.  

All the shelter cats are spayed/neutered...had Orla been adopted, she would have been transported directly to a local vet and the new owners would have picked her up after her spay surgery. As it is, she'll be already spayed and won't have that extra delay before getting to her new home. I wouldn't volunteer for a shelter that didn't have spay/neuter as a top priority.


----------



## spirite

SO glad that Ostara was adopted! I would have been surprised if no one had adopted that little sweetie. 

I figured that any responsible shelter would make sure kitties were s/n before adopting them out, but I'm impressed that they're making sure her teeth are taken care of before she goes up for adoption.  I'll bet not all shelters would have, maybe just due to lack of resources. 

In the meantime, she's probably enjoying not being climbed on by a bunch of kittens!


----------



## Venusworld21

Orla is all healed up from both procedures (teeth and spay) and ready to be adopted. She's still here because I was really hoping to find her a home directly, but I haven't had any nibbles and space is a bit tight, so if she doesn't get some interest soon, I will have to send her back to the shelter's adoption room. She's super friendly and greets anyone who comes through the door with a purr and a head bump...she's definitely doing her part to get adopted. I'm trying to help her. 

Meanwhile, it's actually been a blessing to have her back, as she's been a GREAT mom to my foster kittens, and they really needed it. She's taught them all kinds of great things I didn't, like how to lick their bottoms clean and wash behind their ears. They're old enough to be on their own now though (11-13 weeks, roughly), and I think Orla is ready to not be a feline jungle gym. 

Here's hoping her new home comes through soon.


----------



## spirite

Venusworld21 said:


> She's taught them all kinds of great things I didn't, like how to lick their bottoms clean and wash behind their ears.


What? Falling down on the job!  

I'm so glad she came through everything ok - fingers crossed that someone gives her a wonderful home!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Orla sounds like a gem....someone will be lucky to adopt her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21

Great news for Miss Orla! She was sounding a little upper-resp-y about 2 weeks ago. I took her in to see the shelter vet Tuesday and not only was she feeling much better by then, but she was well enough that they decided to put her back into the adoption room. I went by yesterday on my way home from work, and she wasn't in there. I checked with the shelter staff, and they told me she'd been pulled by a no-kill rescue up north whom they partner with. So, she isn't officially adopted yet, but she is safe in a no-kill shelter for now. I keep watching their website for her picture to pop up.  The no-kill's adoption fees are slightly lower than the shelter's, so perhaps she'll have a better shot at getting a home up there.

Good luck, Mama Orla. I'm still watching out for you!


----------



## spirite

Aww, good luck to Orla! Let us know if you find anything out!


----------

